# Yet another litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are from a tri pairing; at least one has very nice markings.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're very cute! Which one has nice markings?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm serious, though. Which one has nice markings? 

The one you posted in a solo pic appears splashed with light markings, not tricolor.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

As I used the term tri, not tricolor, you needn't raise a flap. Everyone knows what I'm talking about, so let's not be difficult just for the sake of being difficult. I'd hope you have better things to do.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are they satins, too?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

moustress said:


> As I used the term tri, not tricolor, you needn't raise a flap. Everyone knows what I'm talking about, so let's not be difficult just for the sake of being difficult. I'd hope you have better things to do.


You're getting defensive over nothing. 

"Tri" and "tricolor" often mean the same thing. One is shorthand for the other. They can give splashed babies, or splashed babies with very light markings (like the one you posted, which is very cute).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Most of the litter is satin, Rhas.

And to the 'other' respondent, what's your point? First you complain, then you say there's nothing to complain about.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm asking questions and clearing up incorrect information.

Show me where I complained? :?:

You must refrain from personal attacks, as per the forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

About satins, have you ever found a color of mouse that you don't like in satin, that you prefer standard coat instead? Just curious. I think I stumbled on a couple satins by accident, and now I can't wait to see satins in all my colors


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I prefer standard coat in all mice. I do have satin by accident, though. It's the least offensive of the coat varieties when it comes to breeding to standard because it is an "on/off" gene and shows well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The fawn and red meeces I definitely prefer in satin. It deepens colors and on those it can be just stunning. PEW is another that I like better, and I can't really say why. Argente is also extra yummy in satin as the translucency of satin fur allows the pale blue to show through a bit and makes a kind of opalescence that I just love.


----------

